# I'm new here and have a few ?s



## KingAlex (Jan 3, 2011)

Well first hello everyone 

I got my first betta for Christmas!! He's a half-moon king and he just adorable . 

I didnt get to cycle his tank first though. I wanted to get him out of that cup with dirty water so I set him up in his new 2.5 gal tank. Is there anything I can do to promote the cycle of his tank though, without hurting him I it?

I've been keeping an eye on his ammonia levels and changing about 50% of his water every night to keep up with it. He seems pretty happy though. He even started his first bubble nest yesterday afternoon 

Any ideas or suggestions would help i may be able to get a cup of a friends gravel from his cycled tank. He's got a little catfish right now. Would it be a good idea to use that in alex's tank to promote the cycle? I'm just concerned about possible contamination ( I know his little catfish hasn't been in the best of health lately?)


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

What kind of catfish? All catfish need a tank of 10 gallons or more, and it is probably a cory cat that need schools. And Welcome! Do you have a tank heater?


----------



## KingAlex (Jan 3, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> What kind of catfish? All catfish need a tank of 10 gallons or more, and it is probably a cory cat that need schools. And Welcome! Do you have a tank heater?


I do have a tank heater, first thing I bought for him  

( oh and I did realize I posted this in the wrong section, after I posted... Maybe a moderator would be so nice to move it for me  )

I think it is a Cory actually, but I've never seen it to be honest. 

Oh and I've been putting a little bit of aquarium salt in his water too, per someones suggestion. To try and ease his transition a prevent disease.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Do not put Aquarium salt! It will kill most catfish! Do a 100% water change to get it out! Cories need a minimum 10 gallon and they need groups or they will become very stressed.

Edit: Read my betta fish compatability guide in the betta compatibillity section.


----------



## KingAlex (Jan 3, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> Do not put Aquarium salt! It will kill most catfish! Do a 100% water change to get it out! Cories need a minimum 10 gallon and they need groups or they will become very stressed.
> 
> Edit: Read my betta fish compatability guide in the betta compatibillity section.


LOl my friend has the catfish... I have a betta, he's been getting the salt.. Like an 1/8 tsp per gallon.

I just want to know if I would be on to use some of the cories gravel in my betta tank to speed up the cycling process, as I didn't have a chance to actually cycle the bettas tank first.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh, i thought you said you had the catfish. Woops. But tell your friend to get the catfish friends.


----------



## KingAlex (Jan 3, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> Oh, i thought you said you had the catfish. Woops. But tell your friend to get the catfish friends.


That makes since though... Would explain why he's having so many problems with his corie.


----------

